# Recommendations please



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Howdy y'all. I need a pistol in 9mm or .45acp under 1000, no polymer please. Hate the feeling of being protected by a piece of plastic like condoms (my opinion, don't cry about it) But yes, I am currently thinking of;
Beretta - 92fs, m9 (if the new beretta hits the states will be looking for that)
Tara - Tm-9 (probably won;t be out in the states for a long time, but just to be hopeful)
Sig - Not gonna touch anything my dad has.
Springfield - 1911 - Mil-spec/Range officer - XD tactical (only heard good reviews so far. Could be a possibility, friends cousin in SF is using this)
Kimber - Quality is terrible, sister had more than enough jams.
Glock - No
Ruger - SR9 (One friend keeps telling me to grab this. Never heard bad or good reviews from ruger.) 
FnH - No
HK - USP maybe if it is new under 700 (highly un-likely)
Cz - Would love one but, nobody has one.
Anyone have any other brand that is just great to have or any pistols above to recommend.


Edit - Maybe even a .44 mag would even be nice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I own a Beretta 92G, a FS varient, going on 19 years, can't go wrong with that one. A fullsize DA/SA that is ultra reliable and a very accurate shooter, and as good today as when I bought it, some say they get better with age. Not to say others are great as well, but I've seen no need to go to any other, just sayin. :smt071 You either like em or you don't.


----------



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

That is quite incredible. Only read of Beretta 92's 15+ years from old LEO's  Only problem is the my friend is going to get it . Were all trying to get different guns and use the same caliber to buy bulk.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Obviously, I am a huge Beretta fanatic - just look at the photo below...










However, while people will likely give you a long list of their favorite guns, and suggest that you buy one of them... I say - go find a range near you that has guns to rent. It will cost you a few dollars - but can save you money... It can stop you from buying a gun you end up not liking... I have rented several guns over the years and went and bought that same gun right after... Also rented a few and it stopped me from buying it (thankfully) because I hated the gun.

You can't always tell if you will like a gun just by picking it up and holding it at the gun store.

You have eliminated some by looking at your list, and possibly identified a few that interests you... Now, go try them out and see which YOU like best


----------



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Biggest problem with this is. Working 6 days a week and only having mondays off, I cant just ask for a day off. Range is closed on mondays, and no time to test it out unless were going to be shooting at a state park or something.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Let me get this straight: You're a beginner, and you think that "Maybe even a .44 Magnum would be...nice"?

A really good way to find out exactly what you don't know would be to buy that .44 Magnum.
But buy only one box of cartridges. That way, you'll be out a little less money when you end up quickly selling your little monster.

If you work every day, including weekends, when will you find time to learn to shoot?
It's not merely a matter of buying a gun. Pistol shooting is difficult to learn and difficult to do, and it requires lots of practice.
If you absolutely can't "try on" a few different guns because of your own inconvenient work hours, maybe this is not the ideal time to be handgun shopping.


----------



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I've been shooting trap for quite a while now. Normally 9/10 at 25-50 yards, also trick shooting with a 12 gauge 1 hand. Pretty sure a .44 wont be as bad a 3" slug with 1 hand straight out. Well, gotta do something to relieve stress. Sitting down watching t.v isn't very fun to do.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...So now you've learned that, in order to get a sensible answer to your question, you have to tell us about your skill level first.

Firing a .44 Magnum pistol is so different from firing a seven-to-nine-pound shotgun, even one handed, that you would be in for a tremendous surprise.

I reiterate: You seem to have too little time, right now, to properly choose and learn to use a pistol. Wait until your time-frame improves.
Shotguns and pistols have very little in common. Your skill will not transfer from one to the other.


----------



## Pando (Jul 24, 2012)

Just bought a 1911 instead. Desert eagle .44 wasnt bad, kick was nothing. Since I am not your average human, decided aging overall a .45 will be better.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

a used 3rd gen S&W would have been a good fit in 9 mm=5906/6906


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the 1911. Tell us what brand and model you got and be sure to give us a range report when you have a chance.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Which 1911 did you end up getting? Mine is a Ruger, and I love it. 

Congrats on your new baby.

Have fun. Be safe.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I almost forgot...


----------

